# Southeast Alabama man dies in fall from bucket truck



## ScoutmasterRick (Apr 12, 2011)

> WEBB, Alabama — Houston County Coroner Robert Byrd says an Ozark man is dead after falling from a bucket truck.
> 
> Byrd says 23-year-old James Lewis died Monday afternoon after falling from a bucket truck in Webb. Byrd says Lewis was working to clear tree limbs from power lines when he fell 40 feet from the bucket.
> 
> Byrd says the accident occurred around 2 p.m. Lewis was pronounced dead at Southeast Alabama Medical Center.



Southeast Alabama man dies in fall from bucket truck | al.com

Here is an article with a little more detail:



> An Ozark man is dead after falling approximately 40 feet from the bucket of a bucket truck Monday afternoon.
> 
> Houston County Robert Byrd has identified the victim as James Thomas Lewis, age 23, from Ozark.
> 
> ...



Ozark Man Dies After Falling From Bucket Truck


----------

